
What's with the one char classnames? Are these auto generated? - root_node
https://imagebin.ca/v/3SuRVZxzzyxq
======
savethefuture
Looks like obfuscation

~~~
root_node
ha! got it. [http://htmlmuncher.com/](http://htmlmuncher.com/) does similar
stuff.

